# copyrighted material: can I buy pre-printed heat transfers and sell them? Alter?



## icyjay (Apr 4, 2007)

I have been doing sublimation for my t-shirts and use most of my own art work. But I am interested in purchasing some pre designed transferes from various companies. My question is if I purchase those pre made transfers, I assume i have the right/permission to make t-shirts and sell them correct? One of the companies has thier name on the transfer that will be visiable on the shirt once pressed which I dont want my customer to see, is there a work around to that?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: copyrighted material*



> My question is if I purchase those pre made transfers, I assume i have the right/permission to make t-shirts and sell them correct?


That's correct. If in doubt, you can always ask the company you're buying them from directly. But that's generally why they are produced, so people can press them to shirts and resell them.



> One of the companies has thier name on the transfer that will be visiable on the shirt once pressed which I dont want my customer to see, is there a work around to that?


I don't think you can legally alter their artwork without their permission. 

Your customer can't buy from them directly, as they only sell to businesses. So it shouldn't be too much of a problem having their copyright notice on there.


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

This is just a suggestion. For many of the pre-made designs/transfers with the companys website or name on it, they usually leave a gap between the design and their info. Simply cut away the part you don't want with scissors or an exacto - make sure you don't cut into the design you're going to be using.

I've found that the really small print with some of the pre-made transfer makers doesn't hold up in the wash too well and peals away after just a few washings so it's actually a good idea to get rid of their info.

This is only a suggestion and not an endorsement on infringing on Copyrighted material.

Ryan


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

what pre-maid brands did you come accros?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Peanutz said:


> This is just a suggestion. For many of the pre-made designs/transfers with the companys website or name on it, they usually leave a gap between the design and their info. Simply cut away the part you don't want with scissors or an exacto - make sure you don't cut into the design you're going to be using.
> 
> I've found that the really small print with some of the pre-made transfer makers doesn't hold up in the wash too well and peals away after just a few washings so it's actually a good idea to get rid of their info.
> 
> ...


By removing the copyright line, I think it would be like trying to pass off the design as your own.

I would not recommend doing that without permission from your transfer company. If they found out, you may find yourself without a supplier (and with a hefty lawsuit)


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

I've been doing transfers since 1997 and I've "ALWAYS" cut off the companies name. They are stock designs meaning they are there to use as is or combine with other items. I sometimes "take a bit from one transfer and put it with another based on my customer's needs. It would be impossible for to keep the copyrights on this case.

The best thing to do is "ASK IF IT's OK". I did and was told it was. But I can't remember who i asked as it's been so long (what company that is). I don't see it being a problem but "before you buy" from any vendor just ask their policy. If they say "no" buy elsewhere as "I personally feel" they should not get to "ADVERTISE" to my customers. They have registered their copyrights and I as their customer respect that but I don't want my customer becoming my competitor. 

When i first setup i found that many of the people who bought from me (when i was leaving the names on) became my competitor. Soon our local mall was full of nothing but t-shirt vendors during the holiday season. 

It's really up to you but again i "would not" buy from anyone that tells me I HAVE TO DISPLAY their name on it.

This is the same for clipart. I don't buy from anyone that tell me I can't display it on my website or use it to create t-shirts (custom stuff that is) as that's the purpose of buying art. I always try to make sure I put "protective watermarks on the art" and use low quality images not the original as I respect their rights to want to protect their work but I also feel i should have some rights to keep my supplier anonymous from my customers when possible.

Just my 2-cents others may disagree.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Angela, I fully agree with you. 
In the end the mix of suppliers, materials, equipments and your skill, even if you aren't a designer, make "your product". This doesn't have to mean that you are steelling other peoples work, and you'd better protect your's.


----------



## roxann2016 (May 15, 2016)

can someone tell me of a vender to get pre made transfers from please


----------

